# Pegasus bridge camp site



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I've had a look but can't see one.
Can any body recommend a camp site near Pegasus bridge in Normandy please.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The nearest I know of is Camping les Pommiers at Ouistreham. Not a very exciting site but its a nice ride down the tow path to Pegasus Bridge ( as long as you are fit enough !!!!!)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Les Hautes Coutures at Benouville, tends to be a bit of a transit camp for Brits, stayed there years ago and found the people running it to be very good, also has access to canal - and nearer to the bridge than Oustreham site - but Les Pommiers is probably handier for bars restaurants 

8)


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sersol,
If you are only looking for a place to stop over for one night you will have no problems if you just park up on the Pegasus bridge car park I have stopped there a couple of times and have often seen other motorhomes doing the same. We were never alone for long as otherws joined us, also the police visit fairly frequently to check on the outside displays so its quite a safe place to park.
I hope this is of help.
Colin


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody,thats a good selection to start with.    .
Gary


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gary, there is a campsite in walking distance of the bridge on the D35c
"Avenue de la Cote de Nacre" on the right just before you rejoin the dual carriage way.

Do not know what it is like as we always stay on the Aire at the Destania showroom only minutes away at 

Route de Ouistreham
14970 BENOUVILLE
Tél : 02.31.06.01.01

Bob


----------

